# Favorite ski for advanced woman?



## graydon (Jun 3, 2005)

The GF is progressing rapidly, and is likely to be beating me down the hill in short order, but she needs new skiis. Generally soft snow, off-piste and some out of bounds/bc, in Idaho, so there's some wind blown funkiness. A good stiff shovel and torsional stiffness would help in the crud. :?: She loves my TM:EXs, but I'm not giving them up. She's petite but strong, and is on a set of Scarpa T-2s. Will probably be running targas. What about the new crop of Atomics? Any other suggestions? She's tried the schii devils, and liked them, but thought they were a bit "floaty" which I've interpreted as soft.


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

Try the k2 line. most of their newer stuff is pre-drilled to mount your targas. My wife rips on her super-stinx.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

*new boots*

Try some Karhu Jak's (maybe the BC since its lighter/not as wide). They are normally cheaper than any european/american ski.

All the K2 skis are also nice as stated.

I found the biggest thing to take it to the next level was boots. Get her a pair of T1's or girthy Garmonts. My wife got a pair of men's size 4 T1's 2 years ago and it made a world of difference. Since its such an akward small size you can find them for $150 new....as compared to buying the $600 ladies T2X.


----------

